# Studio Prop, newborn hanging from a tree branch?



## ababysean (Aug 28, 2010)

I am trying to find a tree branch, which I've seen used as a prop with a newborn hanging in a hammock or sac from the branch.

and no, going to the woods and getting a stick will not work!  :lmao:

Any suggestions?

I've looked through Dennys, but I am not seeing anything like this.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 28, 2010)

Do you have to show the branch?  Most shots I've seen only shows the cocoon


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Aug 28, 2010)

Etsy


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Try pet stores that sell birds. They have nice branches (perches) that are supposedly disease free since birds can be fragile and are also quite solid so that parrots can't destroy them too quickly.

Something like this:
Mac's Creations Manzanita Perches at PETCO

Edit: The link is just to give you an idea of what I'm talking about. I have some in my cages that are over 48" long.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 28, 2010)

oh awesome!  I do want to show the branch.  Login | Facebook  I'm sure I'm going to get introuble for posting that link since I did not take the photo, I'm still confused about what I can/can't post in regards to pictures!  lol
But I want it like this!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have a facebook account so I can't see the photo in you're link.

You can post photos that are yours or that you are authorized to post by the actual shooter. Anything else needs to be linked as you just did.

There are different types of wood that are used for perches. If you go to an independently owned pet store, you will probably find someone easier to work with in terms of finding what you want.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

ababysean said:


> and no, going to the woods and getting a stick will not work!  :lmao:


Why not?    (Seriously though ... why not?  You can buy one, or get one for free.  It's still going to be the same thing.)

Not a 'stick', but you could just go out into your back yard with a saw and take a limb off a tree.  Just make sure it's a suitable size.

The bird perches don't look like they'll be big enough for what you want to do...
Though, they do make some pretty big bird cages...  Maybe check out a pet store and see what they have.  I can tell you right now though - it's going to cost more than a saw.
You can get a saw for $10 at Lowe's.

Other than getting the limb yourself, the only thing I can think of is to call someone who sells firewood.  They'll surely have something like that.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

ababysean said:


> oh awesome! I do want to show the branch. Login | Facebook I'm sure I'm going to get introuble for posting that link since I did not take the photo, I'm still confused about what I can/can't post in regards to pictures! lol
> But I want it like this!


Posting a link to photos you don't own is good :thumbup:, and the proper way to refer other forum members to them. :thumbup:


----------



## ababysean (Aug 28, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> ababysean said:
> 
> 
> > and no, going to the woods and getting a stick will not work!  :lmao:
> ...



I understand, but I thought maybe they sold these false tree branches somewhere that are maybe really plastic or something.
I don't really want to bring a stick from outside in doors and have a newborn hanging on it.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Real wood will be more authentic.  If you buy one, I wouldn't get anything plastic.
I think the difference would be visible in the pictures.  I don't think a limb that you cut yourself would be any different that one you bought...  Just make sure you get something thick enough to support the weight (store-bought, or procured on your own).

I think with a saw you really could find something as good or better than anything you can buy.  The only question is how are you going to mount it?  ...But you'll have to deal with that no matter what.

I'm imagining a frame that you could lay the limb in (the frame would not be visible in the picture, obviously), and maybe secure it with a few screws so the limb can't slide out.  That's probably something you would have to build yourself...

I would definitely make sure it's strong enough that there's no chance of it ever breaking with a baby hanging in it...

This isn't really the right season for it, but I was serious when I said call the guy that sells firewood.  They probably have tons of branches that would be perfect.  Check the classified section of your local paper...

They might not advertise in the middle of the summer though...


----------



## Aayria (Aug 28, 2010)

Please PLEASE please if you go this route practice a TON on a non-real baby!

Soooo many photographers are doing and redoing this pose for newborns, and while it's very cute, there is a TON of risk involved.  In my opinion, there are way to many who try this without taking proper safey measure and/or having somebody familiar with the pose "spot" them.  Just having mom there "helping" is not enough..it needs to be somebody who knows what they're doing speciffically.  A mom is more likely to just stand, nod and accept whatever you're asking her to do without completely understanding the pose and the safety that NEEDS to be involved.

   *steps off soapbox.*


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, safety would be the first priority dealing with babies...  I think a branch of a suitable thickness (say, about the size of your forearm) would be fine.  Obviously, you'll want to test it with something several times heavier than the heaviest load you anticipate putting on it.

Personally, I would find something that can support _my_ weight - and if it can handle that, any baby will be fine.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 28, 2010)

I absolutely plan on testing and retesting and having spotters.
I have 3 children of my own, so believe me, safety is my NUMBER ONE concern.

I know the studio has foam matts, bean bag chairs, and parents and assistant (me) will be standing by!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 28, 2010)

Josh, I like your way of looking at this. It happens to be my own way. But the average US parent is scared of natural things and would want this branch you found in the woods to be boiled and boiled again to get rid of potential bad thingggggggggggs.

And, well, I don't know about you, but I don't have a pot big enough, lol.

Therefore, my suggestion for the pet store branch.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Assuming you found a big enough one (which would be entirely possible), the pet store branch would work fine.  For this size branch, I can see it costing upwards of $50 though...  That's a lot of money for something you can find for free within a few hundred feet of your house...

I think the stand you're going to need to mount this thing will end up costing more than the branch (even if you build it yourself).  You could probably do it with a few 2x4's, assuming you already have the required tools.  You'll want to get untreated wood for that (treated wood has arsenic in it - not something you're going to want around babies).

As far as killing off whatever bugs might be on the branch (if you cut one yourself), a day or two in the sun ought to do it.  UV kills pretty much everything.  Obviously, you're not going to want to use anything that's starting to rot...

I wouldn't use anything you find on the ground, for that reason.  Cut a fresh limb.
It will probably take about a year to fully dry out, but it will still be usable while you wait.


----------



## ababysean (Aug 28, 2010)

I am thinking I might try bamboo instead and get a few and tie them together.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 28, 2010)

Aayria said:


> Please PLEASE please if you go this route practice a TON on a non-real baby!
> 
> Soooo many photographers are doing and redoing this pose for newborns, and while it's very cute, there is a TON of risk involved. In my opinion, there are way to many who try this without taking proper safey measure and/or having somebody familiar with the pose "spot" them. Just having mom there "helping" is not enough..it needs to be somebody who knows what they're doing speciffically. A mom is more likely to just stand, nod and accept whatever you're asking her to do without completely understanding the pose and the safety that NEEDS to be involved.
> 
> *steps off soapbox.*


 
...and as such, the need for liability insurance for your "business".


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you thought about Photoshop? Way safer for the baby no matter how high he needs to be. All he/she needs to do is look cute, and I doubt that would be any trouble. Just a thought.


----------



## StephanieK (Dec 17, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> ...The only question is how are you going to mount it?  ...But you'll have to deal with that no matter what.
> 
> I'm imagining a frame that you could lay the limb in (the frame would not be visible in the picture, obviously), and maybe secure it with a few screws so the limb can't slide out.  That's probably something you would have to build yourself......





You could actually cut down 2 branches and put them together, tie your cloth around it and clip the ends in the back so they don't show.

Or do what i do, and have Mama hold the cloth, wrap the ends around her hand so it looks like a knot, and use photoshop to edit out the rest of her arm, and place a branch behind the knot. try shutterstock.com for photos of a branch...

I actually just did this again today - and you should see the final result here in a week or so: blushcreativephotography[dot]com 

Hope you figure it out! These are awesome photos!
I don't usually answer people on forums asking for help with photos - Just experiment with doing it different ways until you find the easiest way for you! Personally, I already bring so much to my sessions - i don't need to bring a big huge branch.

as far as mounting it, Lay a blanket on the floor, and put chairs on either side. then just lay the branch over the chairs. When you tie your knot, you'll tie it super tight and pull down on it to make sure it doesn't come undone, or hang down too far when a baby is in it. 
If you're having Mom hold the cloth, make sure you lay the baby in the cloth first, and at the last minute pick it up about 3 - 5 inches off the blanket/ground so baby is only mid-air for a few seconds while you shoot away!


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 17, 2011)

On Facebook look up Amy Cook Photography, she does wicked newborn stuff and is 100% about newborn safety. She has posted how too etc and most of the cute newborn pics are composites and she had how too's on that sort of stuff. Just a suggestion, you might not like her work but I do and she seems super nice and knowledgable.


----------



## naptime (Dec 18, 2011)

Aayria said:


> Please PLEASE please if you go this route practice a TON on a non-real baby!
> 
> Soooo many photographers are doing and redoing this pose for newborns, and while it's very cute, there is a TON of risk involved.  In my opinion, there are way to many who try this without taking proper safey measure and/or having somebody familiar with the pose "spot" them.  Just having mom there "helping" is not enough..it needs to be somebody who knows what they're doing speciffically.  A mom is more likely to just stand, nod and accept whatever you're asking her to do without completely understanding the pose and the safety that NEEDS to be involved.
> 
> *steps off soapbox.*



I agree. Safety first. 

question.... How many babies have you heard of being hurt? It's a valid argument. But you said there are too many who try this without taking proper safety measures. Just wondering how many injuries there have been.


----------



## vtf (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe I'm not getting it, but doesnt sound secure.  Sounds more like you need a plant hanger hook. Do you have a link that works to another image that is done with a branch? http://capturedbycarrie.com/blog/2009/08/07/newborn-twins-orange-county-photographer/

PS: from what I have read, this requires a beanbag either just touching the baby's behind or just below it and then edited out, similiar to the "head propped up on arms" shots. I'm intrigued, must read more.

last link http://www.takeoffyourmommygoggles.com/2011/02/04/hanging-babies/

I would just use a regular branch, you could actually do these shots with them lying on a bean bag and the cocoon fabric stretched. Edit out bean bag later. Interesting.


----------



## Natalie (Dec 18, 2011)

Have you considered doing the shoot outside instead of in the studio? If you can find a nice Southern Live Oak in a park, I think that would be a fantastic setting. On mature trees, the branches are very strong and hang quite low to the ground, so it would be much safer than having a rig in the studio that's even the very slightest bit iffy. Additionally, the moss and ferns that grow on the branches of lives trees is quite beautiful, and more natural looking than anything you would be able to buy. I don't know how feasible an outdoor shoot is for you, but I just thought I'd throw the idea out there.


----------



## ababysean (Dec 18, 2011)

Holy this is an old post!  

I figured it out, and it is a composite shot.... thanks though.


----------



## mishele (Dec 18, 2011)

So post the shot you got....lol


----------

